# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tank Size



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of upgrading one of my tanks. I currently have a 38g. and a 110g. The 38 is a pain, since it is only 12" wide, so I'd like to replace it with a tank that is 18" wide. I need to keep roughly the same length, so I'm looking at either a 50g or a 65g--the difference being the height.

Anyone have any thoughts on the best tank height for a planted tank? I almost came home with the 24 inch tall one, but then was afraid it might be too tall.

So, 19 or 24 inch tall? Or does it really matter?

Thanks a million,
Sharon


----------



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of upgrading one of my tanks. I currently have a 38g. and a 110g. The 38 is a pain, since it is only 12" wide, so I'd like to replace it with a tank that is 18" wide. I need to keep roughly the same length, so I'm looking at either a 50g or a 65g--the difference being the height.

Anyone have any thoughts on the best tank height for a planted tank? I almost came home with the 24 inch tall one, but then was afraid it might be too tall.

So, 19 or 24 inch tall? Or does it really matter?

Thanks a million,
Sharon


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

It really depends on how you are going to light it! PC and MH are great for deep tanks.
18" in hight would be my pick, for almost any tank, NO flo. lights can be used and easy in tank maintenance!


----------



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks, Ekim. I forgot to mention that I currently have one 110watt compact fluorescent on the 38g that I was planning to use on the new tank. If I have the room I can add another strip if needed.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

If you are only going to use fluorescent lighting I would go with the 19 in. tall tank. But if you could get MH lighting I would definitely go with the 24 in. tall one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Sharon,

50 Tall 36 x 18 x 17 $60 
65 Gal. 48 x 18 x 17 $80 
65 Wide 36 x 24 x 17 $120

All those are available through GlassCages.com which will have its show in White Plains NY on 7/20/2003 --> Details

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

I personally think 24" is to high. I order via glasscages.com (and am picking up in White Plains) and went with a 20 high tank.

If I were you, I'd order from glasscages.com and try going with:
77ish Gal. 48 x 18 x 20 $80

Play with the 48" to suit your needs and desires. Maybe 36" would be better as it would drop the tank to about 55 gallons.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

Well, I can't go with the 48", as the wall space is only 37 3/4". So, I'm pretty much stuck with a 36" long one.

I'm torn. My 110 is 24" tall. With flourite at the bottom it is really only 21 inches tall--and allows for nice plant height. So...

I took a look at glasscages.com. Since I can't do 48" long, I'd have to do the 36 x 18 x 17. 17 inches is shorter than I'd like. Looks like an interesting place, though.

Also, the stand I have is 25" tall (really sturdy TV stand, actually), so the tank won't be as high off the ground as my other one is. I wouldn't have to stand on a chair to maintain it.

Hmmm, decisions, decisions.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

If you e-mail glasscages.com, you can get a quote for a 36 x 18 x 20 tank. Since they are custom made, you can get that extra 3" added to the 17".

glasscages.com states the following prices:
50 gal: 36 x 18 x 17 => $60
70 gal: 36 x 18 x 25 => $105

A 36x18x20 tank would probably cost about $75. Just because they don't list a size doesn't mean they can't make it.

Also, overflows typically are about $20 each and bulkheads are $15 each if you are interested in them.

Send them an e-mail, they are VERY friendly and usually get back to you within 24 hours.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## Sharon (Feb 1, 2003)

kherman-

Thanks, I sent them an e-mail. Part of the problem is that the All Glass 65 is sitting at the LFS, just calling my name. Sharrronn, you can take me home right nowwwwwwww. No waiting!









I'm looking forward to having a wider tank, but not to the transfer. Since the new tank has to occupy the space of the old tank, I don't have the luxury of taking my time and moving the fish once I'm done. Oh well, the things we do for more real estate!


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

a 24 inch tank is pretty cool looking. with 19 inch, i noticed that it makes everything squished. plus, many plants grow 24inch tall. i dont think it looks good having a plant leaves go across the water surface. rather have it extend for another 5 inches before it starts to cover the light.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, if you don't want bulkheads or overflows, you might just want to get the All Glass 65.

Good luck,
Karl



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Sharon:
> kherman-
> ...


------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Sharon,
If I may I ordered from glasscages and the extra inches they added have made all the difference. If you can manage I would suggest a 20" and if there is room have you considered making the tank deeper?

I got a customer 36x24x25 from glasscages with predrilled bulkheads and LOVE it. It lets me create aquascapes that aren't possible in standard tanks.

If you have to use the same stand and etc. I understand but it would be great if you can purchase a little more room to design in.

How about 36x24x20 ~ 80g ??
*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, to back up on my previous post, James sold me on glasscages.com already. You can get EAXACTLY the dimensions you desire! You'll probably get an extra 3 gallons for every inch over 17" high you go. If it's a tank you plan on having for a long time, I'd actually say to go with glasscages.com and maybe even pay a premium for it.

------------------------------
http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.
Note: I havn't maintained the site lately.


----------

